# Austin GSD Rescue



## TxTech (Mar 29, 2008)

Is anyone here familiar with Austin (TX) GSD Rescue? If so, do you consider them a reputable rescue? They appear to be so, but I have little/no experience with rescues. 

http://www.austingermanshepherdrescue.org/index.htm

Thanks!


----------



## TxTech (Mar 29, 2008)

bump


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

We adopted a dog through them (Allie) and had a very positive experience. Just looked at their site and looks like they have changed it alot recently!

A member here was Allie's foster....hopefully she will see this


----------



## TxTech (Mar 29, 2008)

That would be great! Do you know which member it was?


----------

